# Unhappy with IVI Alicante - can someone explain DE process to me?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi 

I'm quite unhappy and stressed out at the moment and would really appreciate any replies to this post. (I've already posted similar post on International - I know this is naughty but not sure best place for this post)

I started my first DE cycle at IVI Alicante in January but this was abandoned halfway through when I started bleeding. 

I was then told to start again in February. This time I did not need an injection but instead of taking 2mg Progynova daily, they told me to take 6mg daily which I am still taking. I am due for an endometrial scan and blood test (to check oestrogen levels) on Friday. 

I thought I was due to have ET next week but so far I've had very little information from the clinic. I managed to speak to Lara who told me she's not even sure they have a donor for me and, in any case, the clinic shuts Friday next week for Easter (so the clinic is shut for over a week for Easter!) and so they may not have time to do the ET anyway. 

I'm quite surprised and upset - particularly with the fact I've gone through all this and now they're saying they might not be able to do ET because they are shutting for a longish holiday! 

Also, I thought they didn't even start you on medication until they definitely had a donor for you - but this obviously isn't the case at IVI Alicante. 

Lara says that if I don't have ET next week, we just start the cycle again. However, I am getting older and I do not want to wait months for this - neither do I want to stuff myself with drugs (which may have side effects) every month for ages and not knowing whether they have a donor for me or not. 

Is anyone out there able to reassure me that this is all normal, that everything is ok and that what IVI Alicante is doing is the same as other clinics?

Right now I don't know whether to change clinics or give up on the whole thing altogether! 

thanks
Oliv


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Oliv

Its so frustrating waiting for these clinics to do what they promise.

We have been waiting for 5 weeks for dh tests which im barcelona said would take 3 weeks. I think they promise us the earth and then after our first appointment they know they have us by the short and currlies!

I know easter is a big thing in Spain but didn't think they would be shutting so early for easter.

I have also thought about changing clinics, we were thinking about changing to ivi in barcelona who said we could be seen in april, but then who knows how long we would wait then for tests and to start tx.

I think the best option is to ride it out a bit longer and not jump ship yet!

Sorry probably not been much help apart from can totally undertsand your frustration.

Helen xx


----------



## spicemum (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

Sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time.  Like it has already been suggested I won't jump ship just yet.  I know in Spain if you are having DE the lining is good up to 40ish days as long as cyclogest pesseries are not introduced.  My sister was my donor as she had to stimulating a bit longer I stay on 6mg of progynova for an extra 8 days.  

I would keep pestering them with regards to when ET will take place.  Keep taking you medication until you have a definite response.

Take care and look after yourself

Spicemum xxx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Oliv,

I am so sorry you are having a bad time sweetie 

To my knowledge they have donors all at different stages, and (someone, not Lara) matches you at the appropriate time.  If I were you I would phone the clinic and ask for a more specific answer as to what will be happening, as you will have had your scan today, so they will need to know your lining and E2 levels, so based on that they should have a plan in place for you.

Unfortunately since Raquel has been poorly and left, Lara is on her own, and I really think they need to get another international liason on board, as they have a lot of px's and Lara appears to be struggling with the workload 

I hope you get some good news  

Babydust to you

Wendy


----------

